# Strange problem with my domain



## ollieo56 (Aug 8, 2015)

Hello There, I'm experiencing a strange problem with my domain. I've called GoDaddy multiple times and they've assured me they've done everything in their power to fix the problem, but they have not been successful in doing so. My site hosted with BigCartel and they were not able to help me. The problem is that when I type in my domain, capitalclothinguk.co.uk without the WWW, I sometimes get a message saying the connection has been reset, the strange thing is that when I try again it will work again and the problem will not reoccur. When there has been a gap in traffic the error will occur again and to fix it temporary you type in the address again. 

Wondering if anyone here can help?


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I tried going just to your website and I got the same error that you got. However, I then got redirected to your site starting with www. To me it would appear that there is a very short disconnect between connecting to the server and getting redirected with the www url. That is the only thing that I can see right now. I can check with the networking team and see if they have any thoughts aswell.


----------



## brent.charlebois (May 8, 2007)

Hi wmorri,

Did you follow the Godaddy link above? It looks to me like a promo...?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Brent. This is an old thread and ollieo56 has not returned, so I've removed the ads.digitalpoint.com link.


----------

